# Element Race 99/00



## ricflo (14. September 2004)

Hi
Also es geht um einen Element Race aus dem Jahr 99 oder 00. Ich habe schon das ganze internet durchsucht aber nur sperliche Informationen bekommen. Könnt ihr mir deshalb mal ein paar Infos zum Rahmen geben. Wie z.B. Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeit, und vieleicht eure Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen. Weil ich überlege mir diesen Rahmen zu Kaufen bin mir aber unsicher ob er noch zeitgemäß ist. Im Anhang findet ihr noch ein Bild.
Danke schonmal
Gruß
Ricflo


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

Ach eBucht   

Der Rahmen an sich ist haltbar, die Buchsen können aber je nach Fahrweise und Laufleitung verschließen. Ersatz kostet dann schnell jenseits der 100,-- Euro. Der Dämpfer ist eigendlich nicht Tod zu bekommen, braucht aber alle 2-3- Jahre mal einen Service, kostet auch fast 100,--.

Nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind wohl die 80mm möglicher Federweg am Vorderrad  

Ansonsten ist das der Rahmen den ich mir am ehesten bei eBucht holen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi RicFlow,

Nice frame, 3D Link ist ein bewährtes System, Gleitlager halten bei guter Pflege extrem lange, sind substituierbar, Fox Shocks are great, aber bitte berücksichtige, wie von CatSoft korrekt bemerkt, benutze eine Fork mit max. 80mm travel.

Have fun


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

Hallo!
Hab noch mal bei eBucht geguckt: Für 400,-- kannst du wenig falsch machen, wenn du mit 800mm an der Vorderhand auskommst.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

By the way, it's a 1999 frame.


----------



## ricflo (15. September 2004)

Hi
Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Die 80mm am Vorderrad sollten reichen. Dann werde ich mich mal bemühen diesen Rahmen zu bekommen.
MFG
Ricflo

PS: Ich glaube das der Rahmen jemandem hier aus dem Forum gehört da die Bilder bei Ebay auf dem Forums Server liegen.


----------



## olli (15. September 2004)

ricflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Die 80mm am Vorderrad sollten reichen. Dann werde ich mich mal bemühen diesen Rahmen zu bekommen.
> MFG
> Ricflo
> ...



Ja, der Rahmen gehört mir. 

Ab 375.- plus 10.- Versand!
Zubehör ist ein Steuersatz, ein LX Innenlager und ein Lagersatz mit Haupt- und Hinterbaulager (ohne Federbeinlager).
Federbein schmatzt etwas. Wartung wird irgendwann mal fällig, ist aber luftdicht und die Dämpfung funktioniert.

Der Rahmen ist wirklich in einer sehr guten Verfassung und im Vergleich zu manch anderem angebotenen RM Element die häufig deutliche Gebrauchsspuren haben, sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Nicht mal Chaisuck hatte er!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7101646227


----------



## ricflo (15. September 2004)

Hi
Dann wäre der Besitzer schonmal gefunden. Könnt ihr mir sagen wieviel Federweg der Rahmen hat?? Und welche Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen?? Weil die müsste ich mir dann auch neu kaufen da ich im Moment nur eine Psylo Race habe. Gibt es vieleicht eine ältere Gabel die farblich zum Rahmen passt??
Gruß
Ricflo


----------



## olli (15. September 2004)

ricflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Dann wäre der Besitzer schonmal gefunden. Könnt ihr mir sagen wieviel Federweg der Rahmen hat?? Und welche Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen?? Weil die müsste ich mir dann auch neu kaufen da ich im Moment nur eine Psylo Race habe. Gibt es vieleicht eine ältere Gabel die farblich zum Rahmen passt??
> Gruß
> Ricflo



Auf ebay gibt es ja eine ganze Menge. Mir fallen ein: Marzocchi Z2, RS Pilot (gibt es wohl mit Luft und Stahlfedern), RS SID, RS DUKE 80mm (könnte aber schon sehr hoch bauen), Evtl. ältere Judys (Federperformance nicht ganz so doll), 80mm Marzochi Superflys, Manitou Mars, etc...

Ich würde eine Luftgabel einbauen.
Eine nagelneue RS SID Race 2003 habe ich noch. Sollte ursprünglich (Im Sommer, als ich sie gekauft habe) in den Rahmen, bevor ich endgültig meine Umbaupläne aufgegeben habe (der Rahmen war und ist mir einfach zu groß...).
Hat mich mit Sonderrabatt bei Bicycles ca. 300.- gekostet und ist auch für 300.- zu haben. Rechnung habe ich WAHRSCHEINLICH auch noch. War 1 x im Rahmen eingebaut, aber ungekürzt und ungefahren!

Auf ebay wirst Du aber sicherlich mit einer fast neuen Gabel zwischen 100.- und 200.- fündig, wenn Du ein wenig Geduld hast...


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

ricflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Dann wäre der Besitzer schonmal gefunden. Könnt ihr mir sagen wieviel Federweg der Rahmen hat?? Und welche Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen?? Weil die müsste ich mir dann auch neu kaufen da ich im Moment nur eine Psylo Race habe. Gibt es vieleicht eine ältere Gabel die farblich zum Rahmen passt??
> Gruß
> Ricflo



Hallo!
Ich würde eine schwarze Gabel empfehlen und zwar die RS Duke XC z.B.
hier


----------



## Melittamann (22. September 2004)

Hallo, 
habe selbst ein 99er Spice (Element-Rahmen) allerdings mit Fox Vanilla-Bein.
Sau geiles Ding, nur hab ich anfangs so nach ca. 1000 km Probleme mit 
dem Hauptlager der Schwinge bekommen.
(Bekanntes Problem der 99 serie) ´Bei mir haben sich ständig die Schrauben 
des Hauptlagers gelöst. Nachdem in Willingen beim Bike-Festival das Lager
mit einer Spezialreibe nachbearbeitet wurde, ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufegtreten. Im frühling (4 Jahre nach Kauf ist die Schwinge im Bereich des Schaltauges unbemerkt gebrochen, irgendwann hab ich den Riss hinterm schaltauge entdeckt. Problemloser Garantiefall. Ich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden (CC-Touren, keine Rennen). Als Federgabel habe ich noch eine
RS Judy SL eingebaut, überlege aber sie und den Dämpfer auszutauschen
vielleicht gegen Marathon SL 85 und einen 5th Element Dämpfer.
Einfach ein geiler Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (22. September 2004)

Lass' Dich trotzdem nicht abschrecken, eine fachgerechte Reparatur durch einen RM-Händler und die Sache ist gelöst. Das Element ist nicht wartungsfrei, aber leicht zu warten. Und es wird fast unverändert noch immer gebaut und wurde hundertemal kopiert - von welchem Rahmenkonzept kann man das mehr sagen als vom Element??

Es ist ein geiles Rad und bringt jede Menge Spaß! Tipp: achte darauf, keine allzu hohe Gabel einzubauen, das Bike dankt es Dir mit unbeschreiblicher Wendigkeit.

Ich bin selbst grade auf der Suche nach einem Gabel-Upgrade für mein Element. meine Bomber Z2 baut 405 mm (mitte Achse - Unterkante Steuersatz) und ich werde versuchen, trotz angestrebter Federwegsverlängerung von 65mm auf 80(-85)mm nicht viel mehr als 2,5 cm dazu zu bekommen ...


----------



## olli (22. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Lass' Dich trotzdem nicht abschrecken, eine fachgerechte Reparatur durch einen RM-Händler und die Sache ist gelöst. Das Element ist nicht wartungsfrei, aber leicht zu warten. Und es wird fast unverändert noch immer gebaut und wurde hundertemal kopiert - von welchem Rahmenkonzept kann man das mehr sagen als vom Element??
> 
> Es ist ein geiles Rad und bringt jede Menge Spaß! Tipp: achte darauf, keine allzu hohe Gabel einzubauen, das Bike dankt es Dir mit unbeschreiblicher Wendigkeit.
> 
> Ich bin selbst grade auf der Suche nach einem Gabel-Upgrade für mein Element. meine Bomber Z2 baut 405 mm (mitte Achse - Unterkante Steuersatz) und ich werde versuchen, trotz angestrebter Federwegsverlängerung von 65mm auf 80(-85)mm nicht viel mehr als 2,5 cm dazu zu bekommen ...



Das Ding ist mittlerweile verkauft und wenn ich es recht weiss, war es Rocky Mountain, die kopiert haben: Von Ventana glaub ich. Und ein Koga Miyata gab es doch 1992 oder 1993 auch mit einer ähnlichen Konstruktion, oder?

RM hat das System bekannt gemacht. Aber CD hat ja auch das Headshox System bekannt gemacht und es nicht erfunden... 

Ist halt so, dass die mit dem besten Marketing und dem meisten geld den Ruhm einstreichen.

Trotzdem ist das Rocky gut und ich hoffe, der Käufer freut sich dran.


----------



## dertutnix (22. September 2004)

noch was zu dem rahmen (vielleicht liest das der neue besitzer ja auch?): hatten auf der eurobike ein sehr gutes gespräch mit jürgen liebe über genau diesen rahmen und sein problem: es wurden wohl tw. unterschiedliche materialien von rohr und kabelaufnahmen verwendet, das dann zur folge hat, dass mit schweiss (soll ja hin und wieder vorkommen ...) das ganze system wie eine batterie arbeitet und sich um die kabelaufnahmen kleine blasen bilden. ist alles nicht weiter tragisch und kann ggf. auch leicht behoben werden. vielleicht kann da phil ja nochmal den trick sagen? 

auf alle fälle ein kultiges kawagrün, das drindend mit einer warnrotleuchtenden gabel kombiniert werden muss   

florian


----------



## drul (23. September 2004)

Hi,
also mir ist diesen "Blasenproblem" nicht untergekommen. Lack ist noch top, von den üblichen Sturz- und Fall-Schrammen abgesehen.

Nur die Aufkleber .SöcRCÖNA<LIZRFÜ))


----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> noch was zu dem rahmen (vielleicht liest das der neue besitzer ja auch?): hatten auf der eurobike ein sehr gutes gespräch mit jürgen liebe über genau diesen rahmen und sein problem: es wurden wohl tw. unterschiedliche materialien von rohr und kabelaufnahmen verwendet, das dann zur folge hat, dass mit schweiss (soll ja hin und wieder vorkommen ...) das ganze system wie eine batterie arbeitet und sich um die kabelaufnahmen kleine blasen bilden. ist alles nicht weiter tragisch und kann ggf. auch leicht behoben werden. vielleicht kann da phil ja nochmal den trick sagen?
> 
> auf alle fälle ein kultiges kawagrün, das drindend mit einer warnrotleuchtenden gabel kombiniert werden muss
> 
> florian



Kann es sein, daß ich bei meinem 98er Vertex T.O. auch solche Blasen habe? Hab mich schon über die Lackverfärbungen an den Kabelstoppern gewundert.   


Naja, 97 war alles besser   , da gab es noch aufgenietete Kabelstopper  und S-Bend Streben und kein Steg und.....


----------



## olli (23. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, daß ich bei meinem 98er Vertex T.O. auch solche Blasen habe? Hab mich schon über die Lackverfärbungen an den Kabelstoppern gewundert.
> 
> 
> Naja, 97 war alles besser   , da gab es noch aufgenietete Kabelstopper  und S-Bend Streben und kein Steg und.....



Früher war sowieso alles besser. Das ist ja mal ganz klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

